# opener turkey



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

Opener Turkey 20lbs 4oz , 10 inch beard. Spur length 1 inch. Called in off the roost. 25 yard shot. Remington 870. Dream hunt went off just like its supposed to. 
Exceptional hunt.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

nice bird had a great time myself today


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

Well done!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Dude sweet gobbler bluesuiten, he's got one heck of a paint brush for a beard!!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats thats a dandy!!!


----------



## Split Toe (Jul 5, 2006)

He is a beauty!!


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats! Gives us wage slaves something to drool over!:lol:


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

Bluesuten said:


> Opener Turkey 20lbs 4oz , 10 inch beard. Spur length 1 inch. Called in off the roost. 25 yard shot. Remington 870. Dream hunt went off just like its supposed to.
> Exceptional hunt.


 
nice bird, remmy 870 pump action, nice guns i have one over here.in england


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice Work.........Mack


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats On A Fine Bird!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great bird, congrats


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice tom for sure. Good job.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That is a nice one, congratulations!


----------



## Biggsy (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice tom, nice story. Can't wait, my opener is the 28th area K.


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks guys for the kind words, and good luck to you on your Turkey hunts.
AL


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

Bluesuten said:


> Opener Turkey 20lbs 4oz , 10 inch beard. Spur length 1 inch. Called in off the roost. 25 yard shot. Remington 870. Dream hunt went off just like its supposed to.
> Exceptional hunt.
> 
> 
> one more pic


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

congrats


----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

good job little buddy, very impressive


----------

